# Volumen CAJA



## Thomy (Sep 26, 2007)

Buenas!

Alguno sería tan amable de decirme que VOLUMEN debería tener el BAFFLE si estoy utilizando un parlante de una frecuencia de resonancia de 70 Hz?


----------



## palomo (Sep 26, 2007)

8) Hola amigo thomy con el fin de poder ayudarte serias tan amable de poner los parametros del woofer que quieres utilizar, ya que aunque cualquier woofer puede trabajar estas frecuencias el volumen interno de bafle varia, esto con el fin de que el recinto sea diseñado especificamente para su mejor función, y para que lo piensas ocupar, para tu hogar o para tu vehiculo asi como de cuantas pulgadas es dicha bocina,


----------



## Thomy (Sep 26, 2007)

Bien, a ver.

5.5'' es el altavoz.

Fr como dije = 70 Hz.

potencia maxima 100W (del altavoz, sin embargo, va a amplificar 8 )

su impedancia es de 6 ohm

va a ser para mi hogar, aunque es un proyecto del colegio.


----------



## detrakx (Jul 22, 2008)

Bueno tomy la verdad se necesitan mas datos como para podes calcular el volumen de la caja. y el tipo de caja que quieres armar ?¿
hace poquito arme unos 6" de suspension relativamente blanda. y la fo=70hz
los arme en unos gabientes de 14litros aprox. y la fo resultante quedo en unos 90hz y le arme puse tubo a 75 hz. 

si puedes conseguir datos T/s o CMS, MMD , sería de gran ayuda. si puedes medir con una regla, el diametro del cono tambien sería de gran ayuda.
si tienes una pc. y un voltímetro o tester , avisate y te damos una mano para aprender a calcular una caja.

saludos.


----------



## dcmdcm (Jul 26, 2008)

Mira, los parametros basicos para que puedas calcular el volumen optimo de una caja acustica son: las Q's (por lo menos 2): Qes, Qms, Qts; Vas; y Fs. Una vez con esto puedes calcular el volumen con el WinISD o el Bass Box Pro. Aqui dejo un doc. sobre los parametros T/S y algo sobre su medicion, espero te sirva (ademas en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about25931.html hay otro doc.):


----------



## sistemascontrol (Abr 13, 2010)

Hola,

Se que hace tiempo que escribisteis este tema del foro, pero no llevo mucho tiempo por aquí. 

He encontrado este mensaje y me ha parecido que podría ser muy interesante la información, pero al intentar descargarme los archivos los links de rapidshare son erroneos y dice que ya no existen esos archivos.

Si me pudierais decir desde que otro sitio puedo descargármelos o directamente adjuntármelos sería genial.

Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 13, 2010)

En esta dirección tiene mas información:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/caja-herramienta-medir-thiele-small-18413/?highlight=thiele


----------

